# Help I.d'ing some birds of prey



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All,

I had a fantastic day out to a falconry centre on Saturday, managed to take some pictures of the gorgeous birds that they had there but unfortunately I've completely forgotten some of there names :\.

I'm going to be uploading these + more into the photography section but wanted to learn about each individual species and wondered if any one on here could help??

I hope these pictures are ok to I.D from, i'm aware some of them will be hard to tell due to the angle etc...

#1 



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8



#9



#10



#11



Any help will be greatly appreciated, next time i'll take pictures of the names too :lol2:


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

#1 is a northern hawk owl

#2 is a saker falcon i think

#3 is a red kite

#4 is a harris hawk

#5 are bateleur eagles

#6 looks like a european eagle owl

#7 is a peregrine maybe with some lanner falcon in (has pink touches to head feathers)

#8 is possibly a long eared owl 

#9 is a Gyr falcon i think

#10 is possibly a Merlin

#11 is possibly a Prairie falcon 

Hope that helps.

Ben


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

#9 gyr/saker
#10 juvenile peregrine


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

1 Northern hawk owl
2 Gyr/Saker
3 Black Kite
4 Harris Hawk
5 Battleur Eagle
6 Eagle Owl
7 Lanner
8 Eagle Owl
9 Gyr/Saker
10 Peregrin
11 Pere/Lanner


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Just had a look at some photos of Sakers and 2+9 could be sakers.


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

number 9 looks more gyr/saker than pure saker, why didn't you ask the people who work there what the birds are haha?


----------

